# Accessibility arguments



## ThatOneGuy (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello all,

Lately I've been running into an argument against providing accessible features for first responders. For example, in reviewing plans for an ambulance building. It goes something like this: "Well, they aren't going to hire EMTs in wheelchairs!" The details vary but you get the idea.  I end up having to go through every nook and cranny in the code hunting down and eliminating exceptions so that I can prove, yes you do need to make that bathroom meet ADA, and no it doesn't matter who is using it. 

Have others here gotten similar type of pushback? And if so how do you typically deal with it? Do you just stand on the letter of the law and say it doesn't matter what your reasoning is the code says do it? Or do you actually argue about the intent and why it matters? How would you suggest dealing with people who are essentially arguing that ADA should be limited to the "public" only?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 18, 2019)

All facilities under the ADA are required to be accessible to the extent feasible or provide "equivalent facilitation." No building type or use is exempt. Only some military facilities are exempt from the ABA requirements when used only by "able-bodied military personnel" according to the Access Board's document "Using the ABA Standards."


----------



## Msradell (Mar 18, 2019)

One argument in favor of make them make the bldg. ADA accessible is that many times I've seen ambulance services host various training seminars. There's no telling if someone with a disability may come to attend 1 of those.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2019)

Families visit, public tours, school tours, bringing  an injured employee back on light duty employee. It is not  all about wheelchair users


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2019)

^^^^^^^^THIS....Think "temporarily able bodied" as a wise man once said....


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 19, 2019)

I do not argue. I may say it's not just for wheelchairs and it's code and that they can appeal to the state appeal board if they don't like my decision.


----------



## classicT (Mar 19, 2019)

Another aspect is that businesses can go under. When the next company moves in, a remodel or change in occupancy may not happen.

Buildings, regardless of the immediately intended use, must meet code.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

title II ADA? what exception for government buildings?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2019)

You are not aware that the ADA has 5 Titles?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 28, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and search DOJ letter of interpretations -CRT  Interpretation letter 789 usually quiets them down - The letter dated March 24, 1999 -is sent to Honorable Joe Scarborough US House of Representatives concerning accessibility of the second floor of firehouse.

The letter is in regard to the application of the new construction requirements of the 1990 ADA to the construction of fire stations. This is addressed to a title II building - another letter with another person addresses accessibility in title III buildings as well.

Although, we do not enforce ADA -  Designers, developers, contractors, and owners are suppose to abide by it.  The ICC/ ANSI A117.1 supports or exceeds ADA requirements in some aspects - 2017 ICC ANSI A117.1 has a 67" diameter turning radius now.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you for this cite Bob


----------

